# Weber Jumbo Joe



## Johnny Ray (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello All,
I use to have a PK Grill that I really liked for reverse searing steaks, burgers, dogs and such. For some unknown reason I decided to sell it (not too smart at times).
I have really missed been able to “easily” reserve sear a good steak.
After seeing all of the great post here about Weber Kettles I decided this was the direction to go.  With limited space and many other cookers already in my possession I decided to go with the Jumbo Joe verses the original Weber Kettle. I only cook for my wife and myself now so it is plenty big and perfect for taking with me when camping.
Tomorrow two nice thick reversed seared filets are on the menu.






I’ll update tomorrow (if my steaks turn out ok).  
Take care,
Johnny Ray


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 27, 2021)

Should work like a champ !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice little unit.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice. Love my kettle.
Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 27, 2021)

I 've been watching the Weber JJ .  Let us know how it cooks.  I have two of the little S. Joe and one has the tamale pot mod.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 27, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I 've been watching the Weber JJ .  Let us know how it cooks.  I have two of the little S. Joe and one has the tamale pot mod.
> 
> View attachment 487078


I really like the design. Bracket to lock the lid on for travel and a lid holder when checking on your cook. Nice little kettle for the money. 
I’ll keep you update as to how it’s cooks.
JR


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 27, 2021)

Awaiting your comments.  I've been looking at the 18" for some time.
I don't know if it would work for me. Wife and I frequently have mixed grill  meals that require most of the 22" kettle grate.
 Walmart has a 22" Jumbo Joe.


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2021)

They are awesome little cookers. 
Richie


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Awaiting your comments.  I've been looking at the 18" for some time.
> I don't know if it would work for me. Wife and I frequently have mixed grill  meals that require most of the 22" kettle grate.
> Walmart has a 22" Jumbo Joe.


I to looked at and researched Weber kettles for a while before deciding on this one. I really like the compact size to grilling surface ratio. Those were the deciding factors for me.
I have a Rec Teq Bullseye pellet grill and gets used a lot. But nothing beats a reversed seared steak over charcoal in my opinion.
JR


----------



## Steve H (Feb 28, 2021)

I've had the smokey Joe for years. I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on this one.


----------

